# Spouse moving out of home while divorce



## miscuser (Apr 5, 2018)

After serving divorce papers what should spouse do? While divorce in progress

Moving out of home? Since its not a marriage property?

Or stay in same home during the process?

How to avoid any conflicts if stays in same home? Or does damages to home?


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Going to need some more info here. 

- do you have kids
- is infidelity involved
- can you not get along at all

Guess what I'm getting at, is there kids involved that live in the home and exactly why are you getting a divorce. Not to question if it's right or not but to feel out if it's feasible you stay in the same home or not. Please answer those, I'll give you my feedback and my experience as I am going through living with my STBXW right now. about 3 months into it with 3 months to go but she may move out within the next 45 days if she can square away the house she wants and I square up refinancing this one.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Ok, so I saw that you have other threads;

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/417553-divorce-advice-please.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/417329-marriage-faurd-advise.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/consid...ivorce-advise-am-i-doing-something-worng.html

Have you seen a lawyer? You have a lot of questions that really only a legal expert should handle.

Since it's your house, I would not leave whatsoever. If she wants to stay she can but you can't force her out and to be honest, it wouldn't be a very nice thing to do no matter how bad you guys are not getting along. It's been such a short period of time that putting her out would be kind of cruel. See a lawyer, legal expert and then go over your options and go through the process and be done with it. During the process of divorce she will have the time necessary to go over her options. 

Just stay clear of each other and don't initiate any arguments.


----------

